# [gelöst] Keine Displaybeleuchtung nach Standby (IBM X60s)

## zeitsofa

Hi zusammen,

ich habe nach dem Aufwachen aus dem Standby keine Displaybeleuchtung mehr.

Einzige hilfe aktuell ist das ich durch Wechseln auf ein anderes TTY die Beleuchtung wieder zum Leben erwecken kann.

Probiert habe ich auch schon die boot option acpi=s3_bios aber das half leider auch nichts.

Meine bisherige Google-Suche war auch nicht sonderlich viel versprechend.

Im ThinkWink gibt es zwar etwas dazu aber bis jetzt noch ohne Erfolg. Vielleicht fällt einem von euch ja etwas passendes ein wie ich das Problem beheben kann. 

beste Grüße an alleLast edited by zeitsofa on Fri Feb 11, 2011 12:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

Klappt denn

```
echo 4 > /proc/acpi/ibm/cmos
```

?

----------

## zeitsofa

Hi,

echo 4 > /proc/acpi/ibm/cmos

bash: /proc/acpi/ibm/cmos: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

geht leider nicht

----------

## toralf

 *zeitsofa wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> echo 4 > /proc/acpi/ibm/cmos
> 
> bash: /proc/acpi/ibm/cmos: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> ...

 http://ibm-acpi.sourceforge.net/README und kernel option CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

----------

## zeitsofa

Hier ist der passende Teil aus meiner aktuellen Kernelconfig

$ zgrep THINK /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_ALSA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_UNSAFE_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y

$ modprobe thinkpad_acpi

FATAL: Error inserting thinkpad_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/thinkpad_acpi.ko): No such device

$ ls -la /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/thinkpad_acpi.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 102103  6. Feb 15:38 /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/thinkpad_acpi.ko

Ich werd mal versuchen das Teil fest in den kernel zu bauen testweise. Oder gibts noch nen besseren Ansatzpunkt?

----------

## toralf

Für mein T400 funktioniert diese Koifg ganz gut : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/334847/

----------

## zeitsofa

So nach ein bisschen Kernel Versionen testen und rumprobieren habe ich in der dmesg-Ausgabe folgendes gefunden:

```

thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 7BET46WW (1.06 ), EC 7BHT31WW-1.04

thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad X60s, model 170456G

thinkpad_acpi: WARNING: Outdated ThinkPad BIOS/EC firmware

thinkpad_acpi: WARNING: This firmware may be missing critical bug fixes and/or important features

thinkpad_acpi: detected a 8-level brightness capable ThinkPad

thinkpad_acpi: ACPI backlight control delay disabled

```

nach dem Besuchen der Lenovo Page habe ich mir nun "7BETD7WW" besorgt und werde das in einer ruhigen Minute mal einspielen. Ich hoffe mal das es damit funktioniert. Sieht zumindest vielversprechend aus.

viele grüße

zeitsofa

----------

## zeitsofa

Nach erfolgreichem BIOS Update funktioniert nun auch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nach dem Standby

Vielen Lieben dank für eure Unterstützung

Viele Grüße 

zeitsofa

----------

